# LUSSO ORO vs AUDI A4 S-LINE



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok great to get the products out again for an Audi A4 sline...

Car when arrived nice and early because we planned to make it a fun day...





































Its been a while since ive had a play with Audi paintwork and was expecting a hard day ahead of me and looking forward to seeing the paintwork under fluo lighting...

First ly wheels worked on with Megs wheel brightener after apc which did little..



















Swissvax brush used on faces and edges and drum sticks for internals and mitt for behind spokes and hub..










and wheels came up nice...










Next foam...Diluted 1 inch super snow foam and no shampoo




























left for 5 mins and then sprayed off










Next 2 bucket method using chem guys maxi sudsII and loɯʎz sponge.










The car given a good wash










and sprayed off










Next a new sonus green because i could already feel that the car was not very badly contaminated










and i proceeded to clay the car using loɯʎz autowash as a clay lube.










and the claybar which was actually quite dirty after just the front wing










The car was then washed again










and sprayed off










and 25l r.o. water poured over ready to be dried

Car was then sprayed with last touch










and dryed using aquatouch drying towel.. (Are these still available anywhere?)










Once the car was dryed i decided to spend half hour on the engine bay with some quick detailer and black wow










and my wow sponge 




























Engine bay was then sprayed with a fine mist of water and paper towelled off and then buffed




























pretty clean to start with but an improvement ...

Next into the garage and inspection under lighting and with my brinkmann to reveal horrible swirling and scratching pretty poor really for a newish car..










Taken under different light settings to show




























Car was then taped up










Now after doing a test panel today i started with fx1 pad and 80349 which seemed to work fine




























Half and half










before and after on door



















and front finished










whole car corrected with combo of either fx1 and 80349 and roof and rear with fast cut plus on megs polish pad which worked nicely...Ultrafina used on roof and rear boot to refine what i thought could be improved..

All intricate areas budded (No marking )and my new bud holder from ebay.. 










Next onto the paintwork cleansing with Lusso....I had such good results with this before i decided to use it again and my mate said go for it even though we had originally agreed on p21,s.
















and wiped off with sonus buffing cloth








Lusso my favourite wax of the moment for the money
























and Lusso oro buffed off to leave such a cool look
















wheels done in collonite 476s inside and out..








buffed off and loɯʎz tyre added to wheels inside a swissvax bottle as the loɯʎz bottle never worked??








Next Aerospace 303 added to all rubber seals and trim around doors and boot area 
















also flying for time so did interior dash and vinyls aswell
























twin zorst cleaned with autosol
















All glass cleaned with megs glass clean








oh dear (well if it was on the car i never felt or saw it?)

















Then all glass rain-x ed
























THE RESULTS

































































VIDEO WALKROUND


And hopefully this will be a detail soon as my mate Gary lodging over the road has just bought a amg sl55 f1 pace car only one of 3 bought into the country and derestricted so he tells me..The car was never used on circuit because they changed the safety rules and the cars now have to have reverse facing seats to watch the drives behind....I have asked if i can detail it for him sometime soon...


----------



## Stepho (Jan 25, 2007)

Excellent job on the A4.:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:doublesho stunning finish to the paint!!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Great work there Marc. Your Z sponge has officially had it!!  :thumb:


----------



## NN1 (Nov 11, 2006)

fantastic work buddy, lovely finish


----------



## keith84_uk (Nov 13, 2007)

Awesome!! How do you rate lusso oro? And where u get it from? import from US? Nice work!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I really like Lusso lots especially the consistency of it and the depth it gives....It is imported yes but i believe some dw supporters on here are stocking it now if not soon.


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Fantastic job Marc on the audi!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Aaaawwww that's NAUGHTY! Love that Audi  Excellent finish, great job.


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> I really like Lusso lots especially the consistency of it and the depth it gives....It is imported yes but i believe some dw supporters on here are stocking it now if not soon.


any thoughts in terms of durability?
i mean, there are a lot of products out there which look good but do not last longer than a couple of weeks unfortunately 

great job there marc!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Well i have to be honest and say i dont know..The last one i did after a month was still beading but havent spoken to him since then so cant comment...I have to be honest though that durability isnt at the top of my list as i wax at least once a month if not every two to three weeks anyway ..


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

That looks fantastic :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

looks great look forward to the merc write up, but really is time for a new z sponge


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Its a part of me and still clean


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lovely correction work and a quality machine finish there giving a lovely deep gloss to the paint


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Dave


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very impressive marc! missed reading one of your write ups! stunning work.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

stunning work on the Audi :thumb:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Gorgeous finish,Marc !:thumb:


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Superb job on the S line - great result!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Like riding a bike mister

great work and another text book VXRMARC write up (although no action man shots)

I still think they are my fave wheels ever, great to look at a must be so nice to clean

Nice one


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great results there !!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

stunning work mate as allways!


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Another top class one from you Marc, keep them coming


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

marc - aqua touch towels are availble from serious performance :thumb:

i hope you peeled that AG sticker off :lol:

that sl55 looks mint  there pretty darn quick too



Epoch said:


> (although no action man shots)


good :lol: :lol:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Mirror finish. very nice colour. wheels are so easy to get in about and clean.

top job fella.

:thumb:


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Those reflection shots are awesome.. :thumb:


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Great results


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Excellent work Marc, I always enjoy your posts


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

great results and write up Marc - the post machining reflection shots always look great in your garage :thumb:


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow... what a finish. A well detailed black car never fails to impress 

Tony.


----------



## ZEX (Oct 4, 2007)

finally !!

i was waiting for a new post from you marc since a long long time 

happy to see this one 

please keep us updated with your work , i love how you manage your threads and how it's interesting to read 


and the finish of this audi is incridible , thanks for sharing


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Cracking detail there mate and I have an identical car booked in for this Saturday, looks like I will have my work cut out to achieve the same finish as that...............:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Stunning work again Marc


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

Marc!
AWESOME!

The write up and detail are superb!


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Fantastic job as usual... :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Lusso is looking very good here - a few of us picked some of this up today from the guys at Auto Perfection at the Mids Meet, so it's good to see how good it can look.

The paint cleanser in particular seems incredible.

We had a 50/50 on a bonnet with Divine and Oro, and the beading seemed a touch better on the Oro!! No obvious difference in looks either.

It's ridiculously easy on and off too - seems a great wax so far.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thought this might come back from the dead after today :lol:

totally agree with Russ's comments and will keep you updated on the Lusso vs SV Divine test wagon. The paint cleaner is superb :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Smells funny though 

Stopped me using it for more than a panel last time


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

nice work as always fella :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great stuff


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

lovely job mate


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

from four years ago


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Marc, the Audi looks stunning in the pictures, the reflections from the paint are Epic, great attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic job on the A4, looks stunning


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

peugeot106 said:


> lovely job mate


marty mcfly


----------



## Dannypower (Mar 29, 2012)

wow .. great job!


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

looks amazing marc!! came up really really well. A-class as always


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

stunning finish mate


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Awesome job! I first didn't see the car on the first "results" photo :lol:


----------

